# Razer Maus....nur welche...???



## Namitu (12. Februar 2008)

Hallo ich habe eine frage...Copperhead oder Diamandback? Was kann die Copperhead besser als die Diamondback?


----------



## Oliver (12. Februar 2008)

Du solltest auf jeden Fall mal Probefassen ^^ 

Mir liegt die Diamondback viel besser in der Hand, weil mich die Gummierung der Copperhead oberhalb der Daumentasten stört.

Die Habu find ich auch noch recht gut.

Wüsste spontan nicht, wie ich mich entscheiden würde.


----------



## Mantiso90 (12. Februar 2008)

Habe zwar die Copperhead noch nicht in der hand gehalten, aber ich besitze seit gut 3 Jahren die Razer Diamondback Magma und kann mich nicht beklagen. Von der Optik her sind beide geil

Würde an deiner STelle auch mal Probefassen gehen bei nem Elektrofachhandel^^, danach dann entscheiden


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. Februar 2008)

Schau dir auf jeden Fall mal die Habu an, die ist IMO mit das beste wo gibt, Mäuse sind auch schwer ansichtssache, fass auch mal die neue Sidewinder probe (schaut zwar richtig hässlich aus, ist aber, nach einer Gewöhnung, nicht soo übel)...


----------



## Piy (12. Februar 2008)

hab auch alle mal probegefasst, ich hab die habu genommen, die liegt am besten in meiner hand und das mausrad ist das qualitativ beste. 

mein kumpel mit der copperhead sagt außerdem, dass das licht der habu viel besser aussieht  naja ansichtssache, bin zumindest sehr zufrieden


----------



## Namitu (13. Februar 2008)

also vielen dank für eure Antworten...also ich hab mich nach dem Probefassen für die Diamondback entschieden. +++Frostblue+++ 

Das lustigste ist ja das ich von einer Logitech MX Revolution auf ne "kleine" Gamer Maus umsteige...hab die MX Revo meiner Freundin zum Geburtstag geschenkt...die war Hammer in der Handhabung...aber selbst für WOW Gamen zu schwerfällig...ansonsten ist sie nur zu empfehlen.


----------



## Masher (13. Februar 2008)

Hast du die MX Revolution zufällig zu verkaufen?^^


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. Februar 2008)

@Destructor12

Lies sein Posting, dann siehst, das er die seiner Freundin schenkte


----------



## Atosch (14. Februar 2008)

Ich habe die Deathadder aus dem als Aboprämie der PCG bekommen und mit der bin ich auch sehr zufrieden.


----------



## moonrail (14. Februar 2008)

Ich kann dir die Habu nur empfehlen, besitze sie selber und bin überaus zufrieden mit ihr. Ist die beste Maus, die ich kenne (meiner Meinung nach sogar besser als die G9, ist aber rein subjektiv).


----------



## das_ICH (15. Februar 2008)

Ganz klar die Copperhead  

Obwohl ich nun auf eine G9 umgestiegen bin und es nicht bereue...


----------



## ov3rclock3d92 (21. Februar 2008)

Ich habe bisher mit ner DeathAdder ner Hbu ner copperhead und ner diamondback und ner mx iwas^^ gezockt und ich muss sagen dass mir persönlich die diamondback am besten gefällt, schlank leicht präzise ergonomisch aber eben nicht wie viele andre mäuse "klobig" und damit etwas schwammig!! Die Copperhead gefällt mir aber auch sehr gut  naya ist aber allses Ansichtssache^^
MfG Julian


----------



## y33H@ (21. Februar 2008)

Ich finde die Gummierung der Copperhead genial, meine Daumen liegt darunter genau auf den von mir exzessiv genutzen Seitentasten auf. Bei einer Diamondback komme ich mit den Seitentasten überhaupt nicht klar, bei der Habu bekomme ich nen Krampf nach 10 min.

cYa


----------



## Piy (21. Februar 2008)

das mit den seitentasten is sone sache 
da komm ich bei meiner habu nich wirklich zurecht, komm ab und zu auf "zurück", hab die funktion jetzt abgestellt, benutz eh opera mit mausgesten, da brauch man sowas nich ^^


----------



## y33H@ (21. Februar 2008)

Ich brauche die für die Naiv im FF und im Explorer, zudem wird mit der vorderen immer nachgeladen, die hintere nutze ich in Crysis fürs Nanosuit-Menü, in CoD2/4 zum Luft anhalten beim Snipern. So bin ich deutlich flotter und sicherer beim aimen und zocken generell, als wenn alles irgendwo auf dem Keyboard liegt 

cYa


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. Februar 2008)

y33H@ schrieb:


> bei der Habu bekomme ich nen Krampf nach 10 min.


Mit welchem der beiden Tastensätze?


----------



## y33H@ (22. Februar 2008)

Ist egal - ob mit den leicht kleineren, nach hinten verschobenen oder den normalen Tasten, meine Hand mag das Teil nicht. Es liegt am ach so ergonomischen, im Vergleich zur CB recht klobigen Rechtshänder-Desgin. Das ist einfach nichts für meine zierlichen Hände.

cYa


----------



## prexlebre (22. Februar 2008)

Seitentasten sind bei symetrischen Mäusen oft schwer zu erreichen, so auch bei der Copperhead, die ich ansonsten sehr empfehlen kann.


----------



## y33H@ (23. Februar 2008)

Ich komme bei der CH fantastisch mit den Seitentasten klar, besser als mit jeder andren Maus, die ich den Fingern hatte. Mit eben diesen - den Fingern/der Hand - hängt das wohl auch zusammen. Natürlich kommt man nur an die Tasten auf der Daumenseite, per kleinem Finger wirds nix^^

cYa


----------

